# Maple Slab w/Burl, Spalting, and Live Edge



## byJak (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is a coffee/end table I just completed, I did a matte oil finish (about 10 coats) and did a matte shellac white finish on the live edge and mid century style legs.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful piece of wood ! That white is definitely gives it a different look .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 5, 2014)

that top has some busy grain!! beautiful work, love rustic furniture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norm192 (Jun 5, 2014)

The white edge is a nice touch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 5, 2014)

Very different and very nice. Great work Jak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 5, 2014)

I love the simplicity of the legs. The whole package works well. Great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

